# 1-15 [Mogan MADNESS]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Nathan & I left the apartment last night & met Josh & Selina in Gulf Breeze at the gas station around 7:30. Rigged up, put gas in the boat, & then hit the water by 8. Ran across the bridge to our usual spot & Nathan smokes a monster 41'' bull within the first 15 minutes. A huge fish & a HUGE fish to start the night! After that, it was ON! Once again, the bulls were out in force, & the bite was hot for pretty much the entirety of the night. Some of the most memorable moments of the night include some insanely hectic double hookups, a number of reds exploding on twistertails right as we were pulling them out of the water next to the boat, Josh catching a bull with the weirdest nose I've ever seen, me catching a bull with 28 spots, Josh FINALLY pulling the hook on a bull that ate a Super Pogy, & my monster 41.25'' bull running me around a piling & me getting lucky enough to still get her to the boat. It was definitely another killer night with the crew. Can't wait for the next trip, AKA, tonight!

*Tally for the night:* _(19 bulls)_

*Team Rekt:* _(8 bulls)_
*Selina:* 37'', 37.5'', & 38''
*Nathan:* 34'', 35.5'', 36'', 39.25'', & a 41'' MOGAN!

*Team Back it Up:* _(11 bulls)_ - _VICTORS!_
*Me:* 36.5'', 37.5'', 39.25'', 39.5'', & a 41.25'' MOGAN!
*Josh:* 31'', 33.25'', 35'', 36'', 37.5'', & 38''

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Second set of photos. Check out the nose on the bull that Josh caught (first photo in this set). & the couple photos of the 28 spot fish that I caught!


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

ummmmm....
You all are having too much fun. SOME of us have to work, you know!


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

matching buffs....awwwwwww.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Third set of photos. Whoops, accidentally put the same picture of Nathan up twice. Now you guys get to enjoy even more of the Mogan Man.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Yall are tearing up those reds!! And that's some wild marking on that one! Keep at it guys!! Just save a few for us! LOL


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Fourth set of photos...


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

You forgot to mention I called that I would boat fish number 1 and it would be a 40inch mogan!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Absolutely AWESOME!!!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

nice job guys!! looks like a blast!


----------



## Reel fishing girl 86 (Sep 4, 2014)

Can't wait for tonight I'm going to catch me a 40 I just need to get my mojo back


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

*Another Bull Red smack down boys and a succesful night out on the mile. As Capt. of this crew I cant say how pleased I am at what we have accomplished in the past week, but more so how much we have learned in the past 8months. Playing the Tidal game has become a huge part as to why we are so succesful being on the water at the rite time is half the game. fishing a falling tide as it goes from slack to rip has proven time and time again to just be off the hook. I also believe that the bulls have become very agressive as the water temp has droped below 55* and boy can they pull hard in this cold weather also on a side note lots of very fat fish so they are feeding and feeding well in these harsh conditions. Presentation of baits is huge and can be broken down by the water column. As the fish become lathargic in a slack or neap tide its always best to fish near and or around bottom ie. heavy jighead with a soft plastic. My crew and I always have a 8" chartreuse twisty tail jig with a 3/4- 2oz jig head tied on. Now as the fish become more active with the tide you can bet on them roaming and moving alot more searching for food this is when you want to lighten up your tackle to a 3/4-1oz jigead and start working your bait as soon as it hits the water slowly letting it fall to the deeper part of the water. For instance the average water depth at 3MB is roughly 25ft you realy want to foucus on your bait the first 10ft, 90% of your hits will be on slash down and while its falling. Now as the water starts to really rip and the wind picks up to 15knots dont back down this is when its game on and when I like to throw a super pogy, its a crank bait style lure much like a rat L' trap I choose this lure becaue I can cover lots of water in a hurry and in a hurry I am, as Capt of the boat Im in control of the boats drift and at this time when you got all that current and wind chop, controling the boat can become work all in its own, with that being said its important to keep your boat out of the bridge lights you want to drift along the brige but at a full casting distance at all times this way you dont spook the fish and you will have room to maneuver the boat in case of hook up or rogue waves. This is the time when the bulls are most active even top water lures surfing and skipping off the surface has proven to be good. When casting at the bridge your first cast is your money maker what do I mean by that well as you are drifting down the bridge you will go by all the street lights those are your focus points and the bridge pillings directly under those lights are your targets cast next to the bridge piling under the light and on good nights thats a hook up almost everytime. I have also noticed that working the up current side of the bridge is most effective. But no matter what side of the bridge you decide to fish you should focus on finding bait a good bottom machine is handy and helpful very helpful if you dont see bait move 100 yrds and keep going until you start marking its the differance between catching a few and alot. if you dont have a bottom machine look for birds they're there more than I am hahahah they know where the bait is at, yes look for birds at night you can see them hanging and sitting around the bridge, just like day time patterns fallow the birds. Certain parts of the bridge will hold bigger schools of fish the best way to find these schools is to cover water and steady looking for bait now once you find the school you can be on catching about 6 fish off it until they realize that all there friends are being caught once they stop biting let the area cool off for 30-45min and go rite back at it the reds wont move because the bait is there so you can bet on hooking up with a bunch of fish all over again. even if you arent on a school of fish its always a good idea if someone hooks up to get another cast in that general area while that person is fighting the fish reds like to swim in 2 or more so if you catch one there is another near by. *

*I hope all that helps someon I know all these pics of huge fish can get a little redundant so I thought I would offer some good advise as to HOW, and trust me catching Giant Red Fish is the fastest way to warm up in the winter TIGHT LINES*


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the tips. I met you guys once at the launch ramp at Sherman Cove. I am glad to see you still have the motivation to get out there at all hours of the night in the cold, wind and darkness. It is great to be young!!

Bob


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Man, ya'll are on fire...


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> *Another Bull Red smack down boys and a succesful night out on the mile. As Capt. of this crew I cant say how pleased I am at what we have accomplished in the past week, but more so how much we have learned in the past 8months. Playing the Tidal game has become a huge part as to why we are so succesful being on the water at the rite time is half the game. fishing a falling tide as it goes from slack to rip has proven time and time again to just be off the hook. I also believe that the bulls have become very agressive as the water temp has droped below 55* and boy can they pull hard in this cold weather also on a side note lots of very fat fish so they are feeding and feeding well in these harsh conditions. Presentation of baits is huge and can be broken down by the water column. As the fish become lathargic in a slack or neap tide its always best to fish near and or around bottom ie. heavy jighead with a soft plastic. My crew and I always have a 8" chartreuse twisty tail jig with a 3/4- 2oz jig head tied on. Now as the fish become more active with the tide you can bet on them roaming and moving alot more searching for food this is when you want to lighten up your tackle to a 3/4-1oz jigead and start working your bait as soon as it hits the water slowly letting it fall to the deeper part of the water. For instance the average water depth at 3MB is roughly 25ft you realy want to foucus on your bait the first 10ft, 90% of your hits will be on slash down and while its falling. Now as the water starts to really rip and the wind picks up to 15knots dont back down this is when its game on and when I like to throw a super pogy, its a crank bait style lure much like a rat L' trap I choose this lure becaue I can cover lots of water in a hurry and in a hurry I am, as Capt of the boat Im in control of the boats drift and at this time when you got all that current and wind chop, controling the boat can become work all in its own, with that being said its important to keep your boat out of the bridge lights you want to drift along the brige but at a full casting distance at all times this way you dont spook the fish and you will have room to maneuver the boat in case of hook up or rogue waves. This is the time when the bulls are most active even top water lures surfing and skipping off the surface has proven to be good. When casting at the bridge your first cast is your money maker what do I mean by that well as you are drifting down the bridge you will go by all the street lights those are your focus points and the bridge pillings directly under those lights are your targets cast next to the bridge piling under the light and on good nights thats a hook up almost everytime. I have also noticed that working the up current side of the bridge is most effective. But no matter what side of the bridge you decide to fish you should focus on finding bait a good bottom machine is handy and helpful very helpful if you dont see bait move 100 yrds and keep going until you start marking its the differance between catching a few and alot. if you dont have a bottom machine look for birds they're there more than I am hahahah they know where the bait is at, yes look for birds at night you can see them hanging and sitting around the bridge, just like day time patterns fallow the birds. Certain parts of the bridge will hold bigger schools of fish the best way to find these schools is to cover water and steady looking for bait now once you find the school you can be on catching about 6 fish off it until they realize that all there friends are being caught once they stop biting let the area cool off for 30-45min and go rite back at it the reds wont move because the bait is there so you can bet on hooking up with a bunch of fish all over again. even if you arent on a school of fish its always a good idea if someone hooks up to get another cast in that general area while that person is fighting the fish reds like to swim in 2 or more so if you catch one there is another near by. *
> 
> *I hope all that helps someon I know all these pics of huge fish can get a little redundant so I thought I would offer some good advise as to HOW, and trust me catching Giant Red Fish is the fastest way to warm up in the winter TIGHT LINES*


Its nice to have someone share thier experience and knowledge, rather than just heres my fish!.....most fishing shows dont share knowledge, so its hard to come by. ..cool stuff Josh and crew!...looks like your priming yourself for that dream job budreaux!


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Great night!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

What do yall Charge for the Moogin Madness?  :whistling:


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

kingcrab said:


> what do yall charge for the moogin madness?  :whistling:


$4000


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> $4000


Dang that's cheap !:thumbup: That's like a dollar a Red fish !


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Another great fishing trip. If I was around 40 yrs. younger I'd be out there too. I'm going to print out your tips & get me some of those baits. :thumbsup:

That one redfish looks like it has a little bit of black drum in it.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Didn't do quite so hot out there tonight... stay tuned for the obnoxiously lackluster report...


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

153 Large fish said:


> Its nice to have someone share thier experience and knowledge, rather than just heres my fish!.....most fishing shows dont share knowledge, so its hard to come by. ..cool stuff Josh and crew!...looks like your priming yourself for that dream job budreaux!



I disagree. I find that most anglers that post reports are very generous when it comes to sharing information. Many reports include general location, bait used, water depth fished, and time of day fished. However, I'm fine with someone posting only "Here's my fish". If I know that someone is catching fish, then I'm more motivated to go out and catch some myself.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

dabutcher said:


> I disagree. I find that most anglers that post reports are very generous when it comes to sharing information. Many reports include general location, bait used, water depth fished, and time of day fished. However, I'm fine with someone posting only "Here's my fish". If I know that someone is catching fish, then I'm more motivated to go out and catch some myself.


 
speaking of catching fish, Iv missed your reports where you been at man?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

KingCrab said:


> What do yall Charge for the Moogin Madness?  :whistling:


honestly when people come on my boat we split the cost of gas $6 bucks each should do it on most trips, not out here to make money, just aid my need to satisfy my passion and who ever needs to do the same is welcome to hop aboard and get'r done


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

stc1993 said:


> Another great fishing trip. If I was around 40 yrs. younger I'd be out there too. I'm going to print out your tips & get me some of those baits. :thumbsup:
> 
> That one redfish looks like it has a little bit of black drum in it.


Glad you enjoyed the report and put the tips to use, you now have a head start as compared to when I first started Bull hunting at the mile.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> honestly when people come on my boat we split the cost of gas $6 bucks each should do it on most trips, not out here to make money, just aid my need to satisfy my passion and who ever needs to do the same is welcome to hop aboard and get'r done


This Spaniard is a liar & a thief. He's been charging me $165 an hour on credit with a 20% APR the whole time we've been fishing together! I've racked up another $2.5 million to add to all my debt from school just from being out on the Mako. You guys don't wanna fish with him, trust me!


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> This Spaniard is a liar & a thief. He's been charging me $165 an hour on credit with a 20% APR the whole time we've been fishing together! I've racked up another $2.5 million to add to all my debt from school just from being out on the Mako. You guys don't wanna fish with him, trust me!


U have been getting over on him at that rate.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

dabutcher said:


> I disagree. I find that most anglers that post reports are very generous when it comes to sharing information. Many reports include general location, bait used, water depth fished, and time of day fished. However, I'm fine with someone posting only "Here's my fish". If I know that someone is catching fish, then I'm more motivated to go out and catch some myself.


We know your reports are full of info...some others not so much...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Alright, crossing my fingers that tonight will be another killer report like this one, unlike the last couple...


----------



## NAS (Jan 1, 2015)

*Keep it going!!*

You guys are kicking a$$!


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Way to go guys, outstanding report. What type of action is being used on those twister trails?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

spinfactor said:


> Way to go guys, outstanding report. What type of action is being used on those twister trails?


 
A jerk, pop, twitch, action from surface to bottom, it is even swam from time to time all based upon where the fish are staging in the water column one of those baits where you cant work it too slow.

let me know if you want to get out some time Iv been putting these guys on fish the past 2 weeks or so


----------

